

Ask HN : Did you like the neal gmail look? - teja1990

I didnt like it. I used to use ninja theme on old gmail , when i switched to the newer version it was really hard to distinguish read and unread mails. I tried other themes and most darker themes have same problem :( Any have felt the same ?
======
paul_cryer
Not really. It looks a bit modernish. But I think there is a subtle emphasis
on having you focus more on the ads (ads tend to stand out a bit more).

